# F111 at IWM Duxford



## Royzee617 (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is one of my vid clips of a wander around the American Air Museum, IWM Duxford.

Caution it is 12 megs.... worth the wait tho...

See:
http://aam.iwm.org.uk/server/show/ConWebDoc.1105

I recall seeing this actual commander's aircraft in the static at the RAF Upper Heyford airshows a few years ago... 

#67-120, retains the 55th Fighter Squadron, 20th Fighter Wing markings, it carried when based at RAF Upper Heyford, UK. It flew 19 Desert Storm missions and flew into Duxford on 19 October 1993.

Now Upper Heyford is just a giant car park for yet to be sold cars... the runways are used to train traffic cops... dunno what the HAS and nuclear bomb bunkers etc are used for tho.... growing a different kind of mushroom probably


----------

